# Elder Abuse!



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2012)

There's a lot of cases of physical, mental and financial elder abuse out there, either by the families or other caretakers.  It's shameful that it's happening, please be aware of what to look for...http://www.helpguide.org/mental/elde...al_neglect.htm

This was in Florida, on today's news report......http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headline...ng-facilities/


----------



## InsomniacGirl (Nov 23, 2012)

SeaBreeze, thanks for sharing that very informative article concerning elder abuse, and the story of the fake nurse. Not too long ago in nearby Dallas, TX there was a story about elder abuse in a nursing home. The family of the woman being physically abused installed a hidden camera in their mother's room and were beyond shocked at what they discovered. It's so sad that elder abuse happens in every form, and it's tragic as well. It is indeed shameful.


----------



## Elzee (Nov 23, 2012)

I used to work at a daycare in which the babies and children were not being cared for properly. It was not exactly abuse - but neglect, shouting, rough treatment of the children, lack of concern for babies and children, poor quality of food - does fit into the category of mishandling of babies and children and should NOT be allowed nor tolerated. 

A baby who was 2 months old was colic baby and would just cry for long periods of time. The baby was not given any special treatment, such as rocking or swaddling her. She would be left in her crib to cry. One time, when she was crying, the assistant director changed her diaper but during this time, the baby was crying uncontrollably. The so called 'care provider' did nothing to try to calm down the baby. But instead, was chatting to the other care providers in the room. 

If the baby was not crying and had calmed down when the mother came to pick up her baby, the care providers would tell her 'positive' things about the day and would not mentioned that her baby had cried for hours at a time. Therefore, the needs and health of that baby was not being properly treated.

After several months, I realized that I could not continue to work there and I did indeed 'blow the whistle' - I phoned child protection. Not sure if it was due to my phone call, but the day care center was shut down several weeks after my phone call. 

I think that ALL day cares be required to have class surveillance cameras for the parents' viewing. And that goes for any place in which the people being cared for, are unable to speak up for themselves!!!! The families have a right to know what is going on!!!

I believe that ALL people have equal rights - including those who are unable to communicate with words. Babies, the disabled and the elderly do communicate - but we often choice to pretend we don't understand them and therefore, their voice doesn't count. Equal rights for ALL people means ALL people!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2012)

Elzee said:


> After several months, I realized that I could not continue to work there and I did indeed 'blow the whistle' - I phoned child protection. Not sure if it was due to my phone call, but the day care center was shut down several weeks after my phone call.
> 
> I think that ALL day cares be required to have class surveillance cameras for the parents' viewing. And that goes for any place in which the people being cared for, are unable to speak up for themselves!!!! The families have a right to know what is going on!!!
> 
> I believe that ALL people have equal rights - including those who are unable to communicate with words. Babies, the disabled and the elderly do communicate - but we often choice to pretend we don't understand them and therefore, their voice doesn't count. Equal rights for ALL people means ALL people!!!



Good for you Elzee, for taking action!  Neglect and shouting can lead to serious or fatal results, better not to wait.   Well said about speaking up for those who cannot, I completely agree!


----------



## cjstrayhorn (Dec 11, 2012)

In my humble opinion, the biggest abuser of the elderly is the Federal, State, and Local governments.
We can send multiple billions of dollars to foreign dictators, and other things, (like 770 million dollars to repair Mosques),
and expect many of our seniors to live on $1100 per month.  I'd like to see one of the politicians live on $1100 per week.
If America demanded that every sitting politician had to live for 30 days like the poorest of our people, next year would be a lot different.


----------



## Elzee (Dec 12, 2012)

I do think rank has its privileges, but not the perks. I have no respect for politicians who party and spend money on expensive vacations, etc. while the country's economy is down the drain. I believe in equal rights which include equal rights to those who are unable to speak for themselves. It is sad and a shame to see abuse in this day and age. Have we really made progress as a society if abuse for the elderly and neglect for the young children still continues?


----------

